# vgartd.vxd,vredir.vxd,msnp32.dll,explorer.exe,shell32.dll



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a multi boot computer, so reinstalling windows is not an option. Everyday I turn on the pc and starting with windows 98SE, then go on to 2kPro then XP pro. Basically just to run it and update the anti virus on all three. (I use another pc for online & other stuff). The ONLY thing I did while in the 98 os was play a game using mame32. I have done this many times before. I have not made any changes, no windows updates, did not mess with the network settings or change or add any hardware or software.

Today when I tried to boot into windows 98 I get a black screen(like dos) which says system.ini device file no longer exists vgartd.vxd. Push any key to continue. I do then I get another missing file called vredir.vxd, then push any key to continue. I do then it starts to boot into safe mode, but I get a box with a message saying unable to load msnp32.dll cannot find the file specified. I click ok then I get another box saying error loading explorer.exe, must reinstall windows. Under this box is another that says a required .dll file C:\windows\system\shell32.dll was not found. Then the pc freezes all together and I have to hold the button down to shut it off. 

I went into my other os(XP) on the same pc different drive and I did a scan disk on C from there. I also did a system restore from command prompt to bring it back a couple of days. I still have the same errors and I still can't start windows 98, nor can I get into safe mode. No problem starting the other 2 os's

What in the world do you think happen? And how can I fix this without reinstalling windows?

One other thing I would like to mention which is a different problem all together is when 98 was working any time I tried to send something to the recycle bin I would get a message saying recycle bin format invalid. Has anyone ever come across this problem?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It sounds like you have file system damage. The two serious errors are with explorer.exe and shell32.dll

The others have to to with networking drivers and a display driver. They should not prevent you from booting.

I'm not clear as to why reinstalling Win98 is not an option. How was it installed in the first place? And do you have cabinet files on the drive, perhaps:

c:\windows\options\cabs

?

You might try this as an experiment: see if you can boot to the winfile.exe shell following directions here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=145869

And when you are checking that shell=explorer.exe line, make sure there is nothing there besides that, that can be one source of the explorer.exe error.

See also:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=299296

You can determine whether explorer.exe is actually present (or any other file for that matter) with the DOS command line:

dir /s c:\explorer.exe

substitute other file names where appropriate. Generally these files should be found in c:\windows (for explorer) or c:\windows\system for some of the others. This assumes 'c' is the boot drive, which in your case it probably isn't so substitute appropriately.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I will try out what you suggested and let you know how it turns out. Thanks. The reason I didn't want to reinstall 98 is because I have new OS on the same pc and if I did that I am afraid I would loose access to the other OS. I checked and I do have a 
c:\windows\options\cabs (I was only able to check this by looking from inside of Win xp)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I would assume you can't reinstall Win98 is because you would loose the dual boot to Windows2000 and XP. It typically needs to be installed first. Then the NT versions afterwards.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes thats exactly why. The explorer error is this IE explorer? And also is the shell 32.dll the same in Windows xp as it is in 98? Since I can access the drive via XP, I was thinking on just copping the file from xp and paste it into 98


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried to boot to the winfile.exe shell? If you can get there it will allow you to use sfc to extract files. Also you can do a reinstall of Internet Explorer, which may be involved.

The 'explorer.exe' error is for Explorer, not Internet Explorer, but often the problem is actually related to shared shell files which Internet Explorer reinstalls. But you have get to where you have file access from within that version of Windows.

No you can't copy files like that from one version of Windows to another. But you likely have the files on the Win98 partition in the cab files -- if they are truly missing.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi
Sorry I took so long to get back to you. Family obligations to deal with. The shell exployer line didnt have anything other than shell=explorer.exe. Yes I am was able to boot to the wind 3.1 environment. How do I get to SFC


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I found it but when I click on it ....its says I don't have enough memory to run it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

First see if you have explorer.exe in the c:\windows folder

If you have that you may be able to resolve some of these problems by uninstalling Internet Explorer or by re-running the setup for it from the appropriate setup file for your version.

I don't know why you are getting that memory error. Sometimes this happens as a result of file corruption, sometimes because of other issues, from low drive space for virtual memory to viral infection.

Files can also be extracted with Winzip or other utilities but you have to know what cabinet file they are in.

To reach add/remove programs you run:

control appwiz.cpl

If you get a "memory" error with that, it sounds like there is extensive corruption of the file system. You might try running a full scandisk on the drive and see what it reports.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I can see explorer exe. Where do I find control appwiz.cpl and what do I do after I find it? Do you have any idea how all this happened? I had a similar problem like this before that you helped me with but that time I suspected it was from doing a windows update. I never use this pc for much so I can't understand how I could end up with all this corruption?


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Even if I find it I doubt it will work, even clicking on a txt file I get the memory error. I will check back with you a little later, here its morning and I need some coffee.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You don't find it, you select File > Run and enter it.

But the memory error sounds like it is going to be a show stopper. I have no real idea where this is coming from. It can't be a ram issue since you are using the same for both operating systems. Conceivably it could be virtual memory if the Win98 drive is full, but file system corruption still seems most likely to me.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

The scanreg /restore was the first thing I tried, didn't help. I know you said I couldnt replace the shell32.dll file with one from xp, but can I replace it with one from another pc running win 98?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, I just realized that and edited my post.

The answer is, probably; while there have been some updates to the shell32.dll file, I don't think it is version dependent on IE as some of the others are.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok, I am going to try and replace the shell32.dll. I made a copy of it on a floppy and I will try to replace the file by booting to XP and getting to the c:\windows\system from there. I will let you know if it works


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you haven't already, be sure not to let it "overwrite" any existing shell32.dll. If it prompts you for that, rename the existing one first: shell32.bak


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I looked for the shell32.dll on 98 before I replaced it. There was a shell dll, but not a shell32.dll. Anyway now that error message is gone and but now it says shlwapi.dll is missing.This is the same problem I had once before that you helped me with so I am going to look back over those instructions (I printed them) and I will let you know how it turns out. Why does this keep happening?


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I replaced the shell32.dll. then no more error message for that but now getting an error message for missing shlwapi.dll. I replaced that now getting Rundll32 illegal operation in module deskcp16.dll. After I click ok to that I get an Explorer exe. illegal operation. I went back into the 3.1 environment and was able to remove the IE browser and it said it would revert back to a previous version. It said I needed to reboot. I did that. Should I get out of the 3.1 or is there something else I should do?


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok now I dont know what else to try. I got out of the 3.1 and tried to go back into windows. Still got a the errors mentioned above plus the pc froze. Rebooted into safe mode...got in but still errors + a error...a required dill file msvcr71.dll not found. Then under that error loading c:/windows/system/nvmctray.dll. So I did a SFC.....everything checked out. How can that be the SFC didnt find any missing or altered files? In save mode when I right click on MY Computer nothing happens. I wanted to check the device manager and I can't.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If the installation files are in the cabs folder, you can reinstall Windows 98 over itself without affecting the multi-OS installation. All you need to do is to rename the Boot.ini file in C:\ , boot the computer to Safe Mode Command prompt only and run Setup from the cabs.

Once Windows 98 is in place, run the Recovery Console and run Bootcfg /rebuild to rebuild the Boot.ini file and add the line C:\="Windows 98 Second Edition" to it to complete the multi boot process.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I would say try going back to winfile now and see if you can remove and reinstall Internet Explorer without getting a "memory" error.

If you have the IE6setup folder and file, you can try just re-running IE6setup. Otherwise try removing it from Add/Remove programs -- then if the removal completes, change the system.ini shell back to explorer.exe before rebooting. You can do this by selecing File > Run and enter system.ini

It should open in notepad.

The shlwapi.dll is definitely IE dependent and should get reinstalled if IE removes or is reinstalled.

If that fails, I don't see any recourse except a reinstall.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Couldnt I just install the files from SFC...I need Deskcp16.dll, msvcr7l.dll, nvmctray.dll, vgartd.vxd, vredir.vxd, msnp32.dll, and explorer.exe. Looking in C:\windows\options\cabs I don't see any set up files. But made a folder on the c: and named it win98cd and I copied the whole win 98 cd to it. Plus I also have the win 98 cd. If you still think I should reinstall, I wll try your above instructions tomorrow, because right now I am chicken. Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The problem with using sfc for all these files is that the ones it finds may be the wrong versions for the current version of IE. Plus the reinstall of IE also "registers" the dlls which may need to be done for some of them.

The ones that are networking related you can deal with later, none should prevent a windows boot or even a dialup connection for that matter. They are mainly associated with Network Neighborhood and Microsoft Client, neither of which is required for basic connectivity.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Rolling Rog
I did some of what you said. I was able to go uninstall IE and it said I would go back to a previous version. I was able to do this from the 3.1 windows environment without anymore memory error, but I didnt try to reinstall it from there. I changed the ini back and then I tried to go back into 98, but had too many other errors. So I rebooted again going into safe mode. Thats where I have been ever since. Once there I did go into add and remove programs and in there mentioned is IE 6SP1 & internet tools. Since its still mentioned there I tired to remove it from there again and got this message error loading setupwbv.dll. I think the IE I have now is just 6.0. I have no internet but I believe thats because of the missing mdnp32.dll


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok, so you suggest I go back to the 3.1 and reinstall IE from there?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you can do it, yes. I've seen that resolve the majority of these problems when the explorer.exe shell file fails to load with similar errors.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

could it be reinstalled from safe mode?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes, are you able to get to Safe Mode with the explorer shell now?


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

yes I am there now


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

can you tell me the path to find it from here


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What do you have access to? I'm not sure now if we are troubleshooting the same problem if the Explorer shell is loading normally.

Can you open the Control Panel and go to Add/Remove programs?

Do you have access to "windows" explorer and can you navigate the file tree to c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IE60sp1\ie6setup.exe (if IE6 is installed)?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Elfus said:


> I replaced the shell32.dll. then no more error message for that but now getting an error message for missing shlwapi.dll. I replaced that now getting Rundll32 illegal operation in module deskcp16.dll. After I click ok to that I get an Explorer exe. illegal operation. I went back into the 3.1 environment and was able to remove the IE browser and it said it would revert back to a previous version. It said I needed to reboot. I did that. Should I get out of the 3.1 or is there something else I should do?


Well wait a minute now, you've already done that.

Can you be very specific about the errors you are now receiving when you try to start normally?

And can you run IE or get a connection using any browser?


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes I found it. Check the other posts I wrote when you get a chance


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Please reiterate here the remaining errors. Typically once IE has been returned to a prior version the problems with shared IE/Explorer shell files is resolved -- explorer loads normally and internet access is possible in normal mode. You then want to reinstall IE6sp1


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I also want to mention that when I reboot it goes right to safe mode. I am going to take a rest, if I don't come back tonight, I will be back tomorrow. Its almost 11 pm here and I am burning out from all this. Thanks so much for all your help


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try running *msconfig* and uncheck the "load startup group" box on the general page.

see also:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;192926


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I unchecked the load startup group. I rebooted. This is what happened after that.

Got the dos like screen that told me system.ini device file no longer exists. Its called vgartd.vxd. Told me to hit any key to continue. I did. Then on the same screen I was told system.ini device file no longer exists, its called vredir.vxd. Hit any key, and I did. 

Then it looked like I was going into safe mode except before any icons appeared I got a square box saying unable to load msnp32.dll cannot find the file. (Microsoft Networks) I clicked on ok. 

Soon as I did I got Rundll.32 illigal operation. I clicked on the details and it said Rundll.32 cause a general protection fault in deskcp16.dll. I click ok and at the same time the next error comes up, and the icons now start to appear on the desktop & the start up sound goes off. 

The error says unable to load msvr71.dll not found. I click ok. 

Then there is another error underneath which says error loading c:\windows\system\nvmctray.dll. I have to click ok a couple of times to get rid of it but finaly it goes. No more errors after that

I can open the control panel. When I right click on My Computer then on properties nothing happens at all so I couldnt check the device drivers.

IE opens up, but of course it says page cant be displayed. 

Its 1:50 am here so I am going to go to bed, but I wanted to fill you in on exactly what happened so you know where I stand now. Thanks again. Oh I will check out the other link tomorrow.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Some of these errors may relate to your video driver installation -- and that may need to be reinstalled:

1 > deskcp16.dll: http://castlecops.com/s3788-RunDLL_deskcp16_dll_QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY.html

-- can you disable this?

2 > vgartd.vxd: While the device call could be eliminated by editing the registry: HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\VGARTD\
vgartd.vxd

-- it too is related to your video driver installation and may be resolved with a reinstall of that. It may be required for AGP support.

3 > msnp32.dll: is associated with Client for Microsoft Networks; sometimes this needs to be removed and reinstalled, sometimes just removed. The registry can also be edited to remove calls for it if neither of those solutions is possible or works. To remove "client" go to the network applet in the Control Panel and remove it from there.

4 > NvMcTray.dll: http://www.iamnotageek.com/a/NvMcTray.dll.php

This is Nvidia

5 > msvr71.dll: not sure what this is; Google asks if you mean:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=msvcr71.dll&spell=1

I believe it installs with .NET Framework 1.1 from Microsoft.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E3-F589-4842-8157-034D1E7CF3A3&displaylang=en


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

l. I can't get to the device drivers, right clicking on my pc....nothing happens I can't get to properties so unless there is another way to disable it I don't know how.

2. I dont know what kind of display adapter, but I do have a cd with drivers that came with this pc. Does the cd rom work in safe mode?


#3. I will try it and get back to you

It strarts in safe mode I dont have the option to start normal.

Just woke up....going for coffee...be back in a bit


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Display settings should be available through the Control Panel, can you get there?

First, are you sure you are actually in Safe Mode? If it doesn't say that on the screen when you start -- you experiencing a display resolution downgrade similar to Safe Mode. This is the video driver problem.

Can you open the Device Manager and check the Display adapter there? Or run *dxdiag* and select the Display tab for info?

You may be able to use your original CD to reinstall these, if you are not actually in Safe Mode, but they likely contain old versions of the drivers -- still it would be better than nothing.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Your right I was thinking about that right after I send you the previous message. I realized then that I might not be in safe mode, and that it just looks like it because of the missing drivers.

This time when I booted up I just got the 2 vxd missing devices message , the error for the network and the deskcp116. dll rundll.32 error. 

I got to the control panel and tried to check the display adapter and and when I clicked on it I got the rundll error then the control panel closed. 

I typed dxdiag in the run box and got a message asking me if I wanted dx dialog to check if the drivers are digitally signed...first I said no and got this error could not find dxdiagn.dll. Then I tried it again and it didnt ask me any question it just said it couldnt find dxdiagn.dll.

I have a couple of programs on my pc that tell me what I have on my pc, I was able to use that and I found out that my video adapter is GE force FX 5200. I went to the Nvidia site to look for drivers and they didnt seem to have any drivers for that particular version.
I also have a cd with drivers for the graphics, (came with the pc) should I use that or try to find new drivers on line?

Since the deskcp16.dll is a system file I am thinking on taking from my other pc that has windows 98 and putting in on this one? What do you think?

How do I go about replacing the network from my windows cd. Where do I look?

Also in the control panel I clicked on Networks and nothing happened.

In the add/remove programs the nvidia drivers are listed, should I remove them before I reinstall, or should I just leave it there?

Also net.framework 1.1 is also listed there, should I remove that? Or leave it?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would remove both the GeForce drivers and the .net framework installation. You should be able to reinstall both.

I believe these are the most current GeForce drivers that I know of. If you think they are not appropriate for your version, then use the CD you have.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win9x_71.84.html

I think the problem with the desktop16 dll may be resolved with a successful video driver update. The file is likely sound, but is producing a general protection fault due to some confict.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I removed the GEForce in the control panel. I then tried to remove the net.framework 1.1 and I got a regsvcs illegal operation....invalid page fault in module mscorwks.dll. But when I clicked ok it continued to uninstall.

I rebooted the pc and still get the vxd missing....etc. and the other error about the MS network. But then I got a new one... Explorer caused an invaid page fault in module browseui dll.

Installed the new drivers (the one you sent). Still got the vredir.vxd missing device file but the other (vgartd.vxd) seems to be fixed. Still getting the deskcp16.dll

The desktop looks the same. I tried to change the desktop (wallpaper) It said something about (darn didnt write it down) and now I cant get it to give me the same message. What it said though led me to believe I am still starting in safe mode. I have only 16 colors...no option for anything else and only have 640-480 resolution....can not change it.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Two cents of info:

Run Msconfig. Deselect Taskbar Display Controls in the startup tab.

The Vredir.vxd file is usually in the C:\Windows\System folder, although certain ISPs move it to their own location.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks JS, I will take all the two cents I can get. Thanks for helping. I ended up copying the vredir.vxd from another pc I have running win98.now that error is gone. The thing is I am not sure if I am still in safe mode or normal mode it still looks like safemode. Is there some way to tell? I am still getting that deskcp16.dll error & I think I need to replace all the networking software. I still get that msnp32.dll missing. Clicking on networks...does nothing


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You need to update Internet Explorer to get rid of that browseui dll error.

Can you access display properties now? What happens if you run or double click:

Desk.cpl



> Clicking on networks...does nothing


I don't know what you are referring to here, my advice was to remove Client for Microsoft Networks in the Network applet. Are you saying that won't even open?

That's going to be another problem. Does *NetCpl.cpl* exist in c:\windows\system? Try double clicking it directly


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I can get to the display properties, but I can't change the screen resolution the slider wont move and stays on 640 by 480 pixels

Do you mean click on the deskcp16.dll? I tried it nothing happends.

When I click on the network icon in the control panel nothing happens, when I right click on the network icon in the control panel there is no properties. It says open or create a shortcut. If I click open it wont open

Netcpl.cpl is there, when I click on it nothing happens


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Desk.cpl, not deskcp16.cpl, is the display properties applet.

If you can't open something from the Control Panel, the next step is to see if you have the control panel extension itself and if that can be opened directly. For the Network applet it is NetCpl.cpl in the system folder. Do you have it and will it open?

Frankly I'd say you are looking at the necessity of a reinstall here. I can't help you with the dual boot problems, but if you have the cab files copied over and setup.exe is there, you can re-run setup. But you must make sure you have the ProductKey before doing it. You will still need to update Internet Explorer.

Getting back to the issue with the Display adapter. Does the device show itself in the Device Manager as "working properly"? Does it indicate that the new drivers were installed without error (no red x or exclamation point) ?

You might want to try removing them again, and perhaps this time try the install from your original CD.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

This continues to seem to be a problem that is trying to be pieced together. But more and more problems continue to surface. The main thing preventing you from finding an easy solution is it is with Win98 in a dual boot scenario. This makes it a lot more cumbersome to simply reinstall Win98.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I cant get to the device manager to see if its working. Also the drivers that I installed are not showing in the add and remove programs, but yet it shows in the program files. I have come across more errors, and more programs that arent working. There are several things in the control panel that arent opening at all. There are also programs that I have installed... when I click to open them they are missing dlls and cant open. ccleaner, avg, and adaware is gone alltogether. You are prob. right about the reinstall. But how did this happen, so I can prevent it from happening again, thats what I would like to know. Oh yes and compairing the 2 98's I have even the add and remove program applet looks different. Its missing stuff....like the tab to make the start up disk, and the tab for adding windows programs. Well I will sleep on it tonight...tomorrow is another day. Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It really sounds like you suffered massive file system damage. Why, I don't know. Hard drives crash and it happens. When you ran scandisk it may have pieced together crosslinked files and lost others all together.

Even a reinstall isn't going to repair 3rd party programs, but you can reinstall those separately.

Here's one thing we haven't tried and it may or may not help some. Boot to a command prompt and run:

*scanreg /fix*


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok, I did the scanreg /fix. Still the same. I noticed also...by compairing the 2 98's that in msconfig, in the section of config sys. there is nothing there. 

The options cabs file I have on the (file damaged) 98 only has about 20 things in there....no setup. I also compaired it to the other 98 (the working one) and on that one there are more then 60 items (stopped counting after 60). 

Another poster wrote me directions to recover my other os's if I reinstall 98. I was just afraid that if something went wrong I would have no way to properly delete the system files so I could reformat and do all three os's over without having any problems with left over files/partitions on the hard drive. You have helped me a lot thanks. If you have anymore idea's I game. If not, I will have to make up my mind about reinstalling. Like you said, it sounds like massive file damage.

OH yes I almost forgot. I am going to try and see about reinstalling the drivers with the cd I got with the pc. I have nothing to loose. I am betting though that when I do it doesnt really install and I wont see it in the add/remove programs.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

IF the operating system version is the same and you have the means to burn the cab files from one system and copy them to the other, you could run setup off it. 

Nothing in config.sys or autoexec.bat is relevant to this, for what it's worth. Neither file is needed for Windows.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Elfus said:


> Ok, I did the scanreg /fix. Still the same. I noticed also...by compairing the 2 98's that in msconfig, in the section of config sys. there is nothing there.
> 
> The options cabs file I have on the (file damaged) 98 only has about 20 things in there....no setup. I also compaired it to the other 98 (the working one) and on that one there are more then 60 items (stopped counting after 60).
> 
> ...


Be carefull, as the CD that comes with the computer may be an image of the hard drive and not the installation CD.

BTW, do you have the Windows 98 Installation CD?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

In addition, you need not to reformat to reinstall Windows 98.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

It is the same version but that pc only has a cdrom no burner no usb ports to hook up a external cd writer


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

How was Win98 originally installed?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Elfus said:


> It is the same version but that pc only has a cdrom no burner no usb ports to hook up a external cd writer


You can always hook-up the hard drive as a Slave Drive in the computer with the Installation files and transfer these files.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

The pc I bought from tiger direct. I bought it without an OS. I have a 98 Windows cd. a Windows 2000 Pro cd, and also XP Professional cd. The cds that came with the pc, were for drivers. 

I decided to use what I learned in TCI and do a multi boot at home. I wanted to have all 3 OS's on one machine so I could stay familiar with all three OS. Although I do have the other pc which has 98 factory installed and no win cd, only a recovery cd. That pc was more or less put out to pasture, because the hard drive was pretty full, (4G) and it was slow. I would just use it for games etc. It is more then 5 yrs old.

now to get back to the problem

I did try to reinstall with the drivers that came with the pc, and I don't believe that they installed. For an experiment I uninstalled the audio driver,(I did have sound) and tried to reinstall it, it wouldnt reinstall. When I tried to reinstall it gave me this message ....Audio chipset not found. Now since I have the 2 other OS on this same computer, and they both have sound and video I dont think its the computer. It also told me to go in the bios and turn something on (forgot what, and didnt write it down) I really dont think it would really help. I had sound just before I uninstalled that driver so I think its the OS not the bios. I think that I am missing/unable to open so many system files on win 98 that it cant install anything hardware or software. Now I didnt try to uninstall/reinstall any programs yet to see, but I bet that it wont work. Maybe before I actually reinstall the OS I will try though just to see.

Now I think (not sure) that because Nvidia uses Rundll.32 for its tray & for its easy access to the display somehow when it stopped working properly it somehow messed up the rundll32.exe and now thats not working properly. Is that possiable?

I checked on the 2k OS, because on that I used Nvidia drivers too, (using 2k drivers though). Using spybot tools, I checked the start up there was Value - nvcplDaemon command line - rundll32.exe
which spybot said could cause extreme shutdown delays if enabled. It said it wasnt necessary to have on start up because you could access it through display properties.
It said you had to go into services and disable the nvidia driver helper to or it would go back on start up at your next reboot. There was also nwiz on start up that wasnt necessary and had to do also with the nvidia, and then you had the nvmediaCenter that also used rundll32.exe that too wasnt necessary. Needless to say I made the necessary changes to 2k. Maybe that wouldnt matter but I figured it couldnt hurt. On 98 I did have the tray icon on the task bar too.

I do know that I can reinstall overtop without reformat, and I suppose eventually thats what I will have to do. In school when we were reinstalling (after a format), there was a problem because the winnt files on one of the partitions werent deleted. So when we tried to reinstall we got error messages. One of the guys had a program that took care of it and we were good to go. Sadly I dont have that program or remember what it was called. Maybe you would know the name. I would like to get something like that just incase the recovery of the other os's failed and I had to redo the whole thing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

JS
Not a bad idea....slave/master. I never tried that might be interesting


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Elfus said:


> JS
> Not a bad idea....slave/master. I never tried that might be interesting


If you have a Windows 98 CD, same version as installed in this computer, you do not need to hook-up the computer as a Slave Drive. I will separately post the process to reinstall the OS.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

While is Windows 98, create a folder in the root directory. Label this folder C:\Win98. Copy the contents of the Windows 98 installation CD (E:\Win98\*.*) into this folder.

After copying the files to the C:\Win98 folder, remove the installation CD. You will now be able to reach the startup menu by tapping on F8 during startup. If you are not able to reach the Windows 98 Startup Menu, you will need to rename the Boot.ini file in the root directory (C:\) to Boot.old (This is recommended as Windows will restart the computer in several occasions during installation). If unable to rename the Boot.ini file, then run Msconfig and in the Advanced options enable the startup menu.

In any event, you will need to reach the startup menu and select *Safe Mode Command Prompt Only*.

Note: Make sure you have the Product key available for activation.

At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

cd Win98
Setup

That will engage the setup utility for installation. No Data in the Hard drive will be erased. Make sure Windows installs in the C:\Windows folder.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since it is a triple boot system (Win98, Windwo2000 and XP), the steps for restoring that capability also need to be included. 

I suspect you would need to do something like copy the boot.ini back again, boot to a recovery console, and run fixboot. But I haven't tested this to make sure. Would be good to be certain before you wind up with a situation where you have to install the other operating systems as well.

If you don't have the product key for your current installation, you can always find it by running:
C:\Windows\Command\Find /I "ProductKey" C:\Windows\System.dat
Assuming c:\windows is where Win98 is installed.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

JS
I knew that I wouldnt need to do the slave/master setup because I have the cd, but I just thought that would be interesting to try simply because I never did it. It would be just another interesting thing to learn. But that will be for another time.

If I can manage it time wise I will most likely do the reinstall tomorrow. 

But I have another question for you first. I named my root directory Win98, so should I change it? Otherwise it would be the same name as the folder I am to make. Or maybe I could call the folder something else, would that matter?

Bob
I believe that somewhere, (maybe the 1st or 2nd page) JS wrote the instructions down for me how to recover the OS"s. I will be sure to have the instructions printed along with the other information he gave me before I start anything.

Also I wanted to say that I am familiar with your site, I came across it quite some time ago. It helped me out quite a bit when I was trying to learn more about troubleshooting TCP/IP. Its really wonderful that there are people out there like you, and the others that frequent this tech site to help people with pc problems. Thanks to all of you. If I could know only half of what you all know I would be in heaven.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

As long as you know om where the Setup Utility will be ran. How about within the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs folder. That is the purpose of that folder.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I do have a folder C:\windows\options\cabs, but it does have some things in there. My question is should I just copy the cd there without deleting what is there in the folder? Would it matter if some of the stuff in there is over written? Also when I go to install from the command prompt then would it be
cd
winddows\otions\cabs (just making sure)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Why not just copy it to a directory with the name of the OS and re-install from there.

Then you can't accidentally overwite anything critical.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

I named the Local Disk C: WIN98 
So If I make a folder on the root called WIN98, I just thought it would be confusing. Maybe I will just change the name of the root back to Local Disk C: And do as you suggest this way (your right) I wouldnt be overwriting anything.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If that's confusing, then make the directory Win98SE. It really doesn't matter either way.


----------



## Elfus (Jun 8, 2003)

Sounds like a plan. Just to let you know, it might be a couple of days before you hear the results. Prior commitments prevented me from working on it today, and not sure if I will be able to work on it tomorrow. But when I have the opportunity to give it a go I will be sure to let you know how it turned out.


----------

